# Reusable Canning Lids...BPA free



## pioneergirl (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone used these lids???? I am likely to make a purchase sometime this Spring to prepare for canning. I was purusing a Mother Earth magazine and saw those advertisements in the back and stumbled on one for reusable and BPA free canning lids.

Ingenious. Because I hate to buy new ones (remember) every year. And although I am not entirely a granola type, I try to be as health conscious as possible with the family. reusablecanninglids.com

I'd love to hear feedback; if not I will buy some and use this year anyway and give you all feedback.


----------



## Jenks829 (Mar 28, 2012)

Very cool! Let us know how they worked. 

I stumbled upon a website that stated if the used lids are boiled in water and baking soda for 15 minutes or so they can be reused. I have done this with success; the lids held the vacuum. I try to be very careful when I open a jar so as not to damage the lid and before I attempted this, I inspected the gasket to look for any signs of extreme wear. I've only tried this with lids that have been used once. I imagine as time goes on, this trick won't work anymore.


----------

